# HTD Watches, ST19 with assembly and inspection in Italy in our Laboratory in Florence



## HTD watches (Oct 11, 2019)

Very glad to have the Opportunity to write here. We are HTD (Horological Tools Department) Watches.

We are a Microbrand from Florence. We started this fantastic Journey in the watch industry 2 years ago, and now we are out with our first collection.

In these 2 Years we have built relationship with The Man: Renzo. He is a watchmaker. He was the official Responsible for Zenith watch inspections in Florence from the 60's to 80's and the first Italian inspector for El Primero. After this he decided to open his own laboratory. We met him because we were determined to do something special. With him we have started the HTD Project LAB. We designed a lot of watches and cases but one day we met Renzo's Friend, Piero. Piero Show us the soul of the Mechanics. He had been a motorcycle champion and a mechanic.

Then the decision: We will do a Chrono, no doubt!

After a scrupulous and careful search, the whole Crew was convinced that the Seagull should be our Engine. Like a motorcycle of the 60's also the Seagull comes from these years. We bought a couple of movements from the official Company. With Renzo we found weakness and merits of this controversial but charming piece. Like an engine of the 60s, we added some oil in the right spots and we fine tuned the "engine idle". After that it was ready to run on Le Mans. So we made the decision that all our creatures had to pass from our hands before the wrist's Customer check.

We are now in the ordination phase and we are curious if this project gathers the same enthusiasm as in Italy or more. We have also to say thank you to the creator of this community because we had always a lot of inspiration from the Vintage section !

Here more pics and specs: https://www.htdwatchinstruments.com

Here a video Subbed in English:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I really like the look of the cream dial chrono. It's a proper size as well, not like some of the ridiculous giant plates you see all the time.

I also like the look of the Jungle version.

I think you'll do alright and I'll be keeping an eye out for them from now on. Good work :thumbsup:

Is this a Kickstarter? Your website offers ordering but it's a leap of faith to give an unknown company money when the watch won't be delivered until June?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I really like it. Definitely one of the nicest microbrand chronographs I've seen for quite a while.


----------



## HTD watches (Oct 11, 2019)

We thank you for your kind words. We have worked with a lot of passion for this project.



it'salivejim said:


> I really like the look of the cream dial chrono. It's a proper size as well, not like some of the ridiculous giant plates you see all the time.
> 
> I also like the look of the Jungle version.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the kind words, we really appreciate it.We would know more about your vision on Kickstarter. We thought our site was a far better certification on our intentions and transparency, for in Italy you have to undergo serious regulations. What we saw on kickstarter is that micro brands sometimes have not a real company behind them and this is ok for some really innovative technological outcomes or ideas, but most of them just use Kickstarter as an ecommerce. If this situation on our website is a holdback for the English-speaking community, we're prone to involve platforms such as kickstarter, but this comes at a pretty high cost for us, so we have to raise prices a little in order to assure our values.

But we're open to suggestions and want to be totally transparent with all of the community. Therefore, we have a lab in Florence, Italy, where customers and who's interested, as well, can come visit us and chat. We know, that's maybe not so easy for one or the other, but our doors are open.

You're all invited and we hope we've clarified our choices. Please, let us know if Kickstarter is really something you see as a guarantee, so we can start to make a campaign, before we're closing orders.

In the original post, is an interview with an Italian Youtuber where we talk a little more on the project.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice indeed, all round. The Jungle is particularly attractive - with a perfect splash of colour on the lovely minimalist (and clear) dial. The pushers are just wonderful, really looks like a classy piece. I also like the fact that it's a mechanical rather than a quartz, a good move. Nicely sized as well - I believe that 39mm is the perfect size for a watch, not that I don't wear larger watches of course, but there's something inherently 'right' about 39mm.

Do you have any shots of the actual piece that you could post?

Nice, clean watchmaking. Bravo to this! :thumbsup:


----------



## HTD watches (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you for your words. We appreciate a lot every words that come from an enthusiast, like us. 
of course we have some photos

https://www.instagram.com/htdwatch


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

I will admit to never having heard of your brand but am very impressed with your designs and choice of movement.

Best of luck in all you do :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

It will certainly be interesting to see how this project develops. There's a couple in your collection that I already like, but anything under 40mm doesn't really work for me. 40 with a bracelet and divers bezel is fine, otherwise, I am in the range of 41-43mm. So at the moment, I'm not part of your target list.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

A very nice collection. I am very partial to a chrono.


----------



## HTD watches (Oct 11, 2019)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/htdwatch/htd-watches-inspired-from-the-golden-era

After this topic we decided to launch a Kickstarter Campaign.

On the link there is the preview to stay update on the launch.

Thank you for this opportunity. We love this community!


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

That is very nice - and I wish you well on your Kickstarter.

One thing I would raise is that as they're 'Racing' inspired whether a Tachymeter Scale would be of benefit - or, if you wanted something a bit different, a Telemeter one?


----------



## HTD watches (Oct 11, 2019)

KAS118 said:


> That is very nice - and I wish you well on your Kickstarter.
> 
> One thing I would raise is that as they're 'Racing' inspired whether a Tachymeter Scale would be of benefit - or, if you wanted something a bit different, a Telemeter one?


 Thank you KAS118 for your words. You are right, in fact in the developing stage we designed a lot of dial with Tachymeter, but at the end we prefer to start our collection with something classic and something more unusual, like the X-RA.

In the next stages the bezel will acquire special functions, but this is a little secret  .

Thank You for your question!


----------

